
Amazon.com lets you play with an Android virtual machine, try apps  - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/27/amazon-com-lets-you-play-with-an-android-virtual-machine-try-ap/
======
phlux
Isnt that genius? SHouldnt any app store let you do this?

Apple should have VMs with all their apps for testing.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
Definitely, I probably wouldn't have bought half the apps I bought and bought
maybe other apps or something else. Less buyer's regret is good.

